# Best foundation and in the shade?



## amberleighe (May 22, 2013)

We laid out the cinder blocks and the foundation 2x4's yesterday. We're going to burry and level the cinder blocks then attach wire fencing to the 2x4's and burry it on the outside of the coop (to keep out diggers). Here's the inspiration









In your opinion is this a good foundation for a coop? I've seen so many options this one just seemed to be the quickest (except we have the hardest ground and digging is horribly difficult), less expensive option. We will also put down a couple rows of stepping stones all around to deter digging predators & reduce muddy conditions.

My other question is what's your opinion on the coop being in constant shade? We have a very shady yard (basically 2.43 acres of trees aside from the half acre pond). I plan to allow free ranging a few hours a day inside our fenced yard but still very little direct sunlight. I do plan to have a few trees cut down but being that we live in Middle Georgia I don't want to not have good shade in the summer as it gets HOT here. Should I put a light in the coop on a timer for a couple hours at night and early in the morning?

Here is a photo of the area we're putting coop. I just took these at 9:25am.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Being in the Georgia heat being in the shade will be fine. As for the foundation, you don't need that elaborate of a foundation. I free range all day, I do have a fence up in case I need them penned for one reason or another. My coop sits directly on the ground with no foundation, just a dirt floor. I use the deep litter method over the dirt. I'm also in the woods but in Wisconsin  But of course this is what works for me. I say do what you think is what you need. If you don't want to dig, then don't. If you want fencing buried for the just in case that something digs, then go for it.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I think that your foundation will be fine.....as long as that area doesn't get "soggy"....
....which could sink your cinder-block foundation.
I wouldn't put wood directly upon the ground.
(insects and rot will destroy that wood...in time.)
-ReTIRED_


----------



## amberleighe (May 22, 2013)

Thanks ReTIRED we don't really have an issue with soggy land... ours is quite hard and pretty darn solid year around. We decided to leave it as is level it and put hardware cloth all around to keep out digging predators (like my dogs) I am also going to put 12x12 pavers all around it to help with keeping it look nice. I will share photos as we build.


----------

